# Notice something in my profile?



## gonX

Anyone find something similiar with a date in my profile and today?


----------



## Chozart

Ok ok ok ok...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Malaziel

Happy Birthday.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

lol

*HAPPY B-DAY MR GonX*


----------



## gonX

So far I got:

- 900 DKK ($160 USD, £81 GBP)
- 2x Green Neon 125cm tubes, to the wall.
- Alot of random crap (Key to the new house, haha)

I'm going to my grannies later and they also have something for me...


----------



## OpTioN

happy bday man, go on xfire so i can spam you


----------



## noxious89123

Happy (14th?) Birthday


----------



## gravity

LOL
Happy Birthday, gonX !


----------



## gonX

Yup, 14 today


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Yup, 14 today










Tillykke med fodselsdagen!

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Tillykke med fodselsdagen! *repeats as he thinks its another langauge or something* I know that I may have just swore or insulted someone with this comment - i dont know what it means









AKA Happy Birthday gonX


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed*


Tillykke med fodselsdagen!

Highly-Annoyed


LOL HAX!

How did you know?

*EDIT*

Hey trigster, "Tillykke med Fødselsdagen" means "Congratulations" in Danish, or translated raw: "Congratulations with your birthday."


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


LOL HAX!

How did you know?

*EDIT*

Hey trigster, "Tillykke med FÃ¸dselsdagen" means "Congratulations" in Danish, or translated raw: "Congratulations with your birthday."


JEG kendte at im influenza


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


LOL HAX!

How did you know?


Google is everybody's friend







.

Happy Birthday!

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
Google is everybody's friend








.

Happy Birthday!

Highly-Annoyed











Happy Birthday GonX!









I would have put you a little older than 14, at least my age.


----------



## The Pook

Lay. A fellow 14-er.
















Congrats. Enjoy your b-day. Save me some cake.


----------



## FearSC549

Happy B-day! So, now you are 14? or 15


----------



## Syrillian

Happy Birthday gonX! Have a "gonX" day!


----------



## shajbot

Waa 14th, genius at young eh, happy birthday man!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Happy Birthday dude...


----------



## johnnys

well at least i still can say i am older :F


----------



## Remonster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
lol

*HAPPY B-DAY MR GonX*


I don't get it.....


----------



## The Duke

HAPPY B DAY to U


----------



## Ace of Spades

Happy Birthday man









You have always been very helpful to me so have a great day


----------



## Sin100

haha happy birthday dude! .. i met a danish person on holiday from denmark and he says na is a swer word in denmark, it that true? you know when english/american people say na as in no...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
haha happy birthday dude! .. i met a danish person on holiday from denmark and he says na is a swer word in denmark, it that true? you know when english/american people say na as in no...

"Na" isn't a swear word, but most people hate when you say "nah" because it's no in a pretty hard way.

And thanks all! I'm 14 today.


----------



## legoman786

Happy BDay man! 4 more years till youre 18!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Happy BDay man! 4 more years till youre 18!


LOL









Oh, I got 1150 DKK more, so that means I have 2100 DKK now!!!







That's about $373 USD.

Also, a deodorant, 2 boxershorts and a shaver was in


----------



## Chozart

Do I hear a rig upgrade


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Do I hear a rig upgrade




















As Ropey said, the "+rep" button just functions this way:

A hand comes out of the monitor, patting the moderator on the back/head.

DAMN YOU'RE RIGHT!


----------



## Chozart

Whatcha thinking to get? And is this all they money you (will) have, or you have more funds.


----------



## gre0481

Woot!!! the big......., 14??


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Woot!!! the big......., 14??










Haha, yes.

Chozart > Probably a Opty 144, Any DFI between Ultra-D and SLi-DR, Silverstone 65ZF-GM and maybe something else.


----------



## Chozart

How about a PCI-E card to go with that


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


How about a PCI-E card to go with that










Oh yeah, I was looking at the X1950Pro.


----------



## OpTioN

How about buy me a new rig?


----------



## Kopi

happy birthday buddy...

chozart has a machine built for you before you even ask!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTioN*


How about buy me a new rig?


I'm almost as bad as your rig...i'm close to the worst rig on OC.nte LMAO thats lame


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTioN*


How about buy me a new rig?


How about you just use those damn $1500 you have yourself?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


happy birthday buddy...

chozart has a machine built for you before you even ask!


I'm getting infected by Chozartism before we all know it!
On the other side, I'd like to play with the yellow and red stuff in peoples postbit


----------



## FlaKing

Happy B-Day, mang.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTioN*


How about buy me a new rig?


How about you just use those damn $1500 you have yourself?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


happy birthday buddy...

chozart has a machine built for you before you even ask!


I'm getting infected by Chozartism before we all know it!
On the other side, I'd like to play with the yellow and red stuff in peoples postbit









PS. OH NOES!! I'VE BEEN INFECTED WITH CHOZARTISM:

Quote:



This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.


*EDIT*

Thanks Flaking! Get Jack with the wall back on your avy!


----------



## Chozart

Yah.. don't you hate that message









Can't you squeeze in an Opty 165 or an X2 3800+? Dual core


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


LOL









Oh, I got 1150 DKK more, so that means I have 2100 DKK now!!!







That's about $373 USD.

Also, a deodorant, 2 boxershorts and a *shaver *was in










Now will you finally cut your afro?


----------



## Chozart

Nay.. a shaver won't do. Need lawnmower


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Now will you finally cut your afro?

HAha, I actually had afro once... not *real* afro, just über.

*EDIT*

Hey Chozart, I probably won't get a dual core. X1950Pro, DFI and that PSU is already pushing me to the limit!!!

I'll find someone who can order the stuff from NewEgg or something and ship it to me...


----------



## gonX

It's that time of the year again... ahaha


----------



## shajbot

Hola Rolf!!


----------



## gonX

Gifts so far:

Deodorant (my family must think I really smell lmao), guitar, amplifier and lots of clothes.


----------



## Sin100

Cool







i play guitar.

Happy 15th


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
my family must think I really smell

Well...

Happy bday!

Do they have birthday punches in Denmark?


----------



## zacbrain

pffft GONX IS A NUBBB
no. lol they sing in a pestilence type voice. WAHHHBUYAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHA!

  
 YouTube - Pestilence  



 
 hey gonx, happy b-day. keep us entertained. come back moar often.


----------



## DVtriple6

Noticed on xfire









Gratulerer med dagen!

Or as they say on WoW...

gz


----------



## gonX

Evening gifts:

Money (2000 DKK)

*EDIT*

Oh and lots of soda... LOL


----------



## CyberDruid

Merry Birthday


----------



## itslogz

Hahahha. Brung the year old thread back to life, nice nice.

*Happy birthday gonX!*


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Hahahha. Brung the year old thread back to life, nice nice.

*Happy birthday gonX!*


And why not again?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

happy birthday gonX!
you now haz sometin' to go in teh qube?


----------



## mega_option101

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Miki

Happy Birthday dude.


----------



## Liability

^ what they said


----------



## gonX

Hehe thanks







Having a party on Saturday... got a gift from my mom and dad today - about 300 USD.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Hahahha. Brung the year old thread back to life, nice nice.

*Happy birthday gonX!*


And why not yet another time?


----------



## Mootsfox

All the cool kids have birthdays in December


----------



## Sin100

lol, a 4bday thread!

4 years, you have come long and far







Happy birthday man!
Did you get anything?


----------



## Contagion

Chozart is on the front page... Happy B-day man!


----------



## wierdo124

Pff, contagion doesn't even remember Chozart









Grats bro. Now Chipp, go ban him so he can't post this thread next year again.


----------



## Angmaar

Sorry it's late (and thread rezzing) Happy birthday!!


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


happy birthday buddy...

chozart has a machine built for you before you even ask!

I'm almost as bad as your rig...i'm close to the worst rig on OC.nte LMAO thats lame


i think i got the worst computer









OT: Happy Birthday GonX







Chozart is back? Wow


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
OT: Happy Birthday GonX







Chozart is back? Wow

You're a bit late, I'm afraid.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


i think i got the worst computer









OT: Happy Birthday GonX







Chozart is back? Wow


My computer back then wasn't what it was now


----------



## zacbrain

I feel safe in this thread.


----------



## gonX

Damn, I forgot to bump this one this year


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol ?


----------



## Sin100

haha, Happy B'day again!








What did you get this time round?

I would imagine you are going to get less and less now as the years go on.


----------



## gonX

Lol, indeed! I'm sure this is the last time I get anything expensive. But I got some clothes, and a drivers license, which is super expensive in Denmark (starting price is 10000 DKK, around $1700 USD). I'm going to start driving lessons some time in January.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Lol, indeed! I'm sure this is the last time I get anything expensive. But I got some clothes, and a drivers license, which is super expensive in Denmark (starting price is 10000 DKK, around $1700 USD). I'm going to start driving lessons some time in January.


WHAT!!!
A driving license here is Â£50.
I remember sending away for mine and forgot to include a cheque for Â£50, haha, they still sent me my license, so I got mine for free!


----------



## gonX

Well that includes lessons and so on. The license itself isn't that expensive from what I can remember.


----------



## Sin100

Ahh, yeah, sound about right!


----------



## Syrillian

A belated, "Happy Birthday" to ya Gonx!


----------

